#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Ступа в Луганской области

## Дохо

15 июня с.г. представители буддийских общин Донецка "Махасангха", "Пультхо" и "Будда-Хридая" посетили место строительства ступы в с.Паньковка Луганской области (Украина).
Ступа будет построена в августе-сентябре 2008г. на вершине живописного плато меловой скалы у берега р.Северский Донец. Ступа возводится на пожертвования и силами ордена "Ниппондзан Мёходзи".

----------


## dongen

скорее всего 15 ИЮНЯ  :Wink: 
ВНИМАТЕЛЬНОСТЬ - запорука успеха!  :Wink:

----------


## Дохо

Спасибо :Smilie:

----------

